# Eagle 480 RFI



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

This is my new Eagle 480 sitting on the bow of the boat. You can see the ugliness on the screen.

Transducer is on the trolling motor.

When I took this picture all leads to all batteries were disconnected except for the power wires spliced into the power cord of the finder (at the bow) from there - 16 feet of 16 gauge twisted pair is running to the cranking battery at the back.

As a test, I picked up the finder and the transducer cable and stood as far away from the boat as possible and still got this interference in the picture. I was getting 12.5 V at the splice up at the bow. No idea how Im getting interference with only the finder plugged into a battery thats 16+ away. Also ferrite cores at the power going into the finder.

Thoughts or test to run?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Have you tried it in the water yet? They act real funny when they're out of the water.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try in the water ,or call them .it may need a soft reset.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Both excellent points.

The test was conducted in a barn where the boat is stored. Still haven't had it in the water.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Forker said:


> Both excellent points.
> 
> The test was conducted in a barn where the boat is stored. Still haven't had it in the water.


I agree with the others, try it in the water. I was messing with some settings on a HDS unit in the garage last night and the 2d (sonar) wasn't any better.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep, they just dont work without water. i have even heard old wives tales that you cam damage your transducer if you leave it on to long out of the water. so dont quote me on that one.
sherman


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Hey, thanks guys. 

I've heard that too about running it out of the water. Doesn't seem to be a consensus on that one, but I'm not taking any more chances either. 

I have a lot of testing and rewiring to do this weekend. (I bought a NOCO Genius 3 bank charger from Amazon) I'll reset the finder and put the transducer in water and seeing how it goes from there. It's just easier in a barn than trying to fix it on the lake. 


BTW: The number of leads going to my batteries is starting to stack up on the terminals. Any danger to this or solution to this?


----------

